

CloudFlare on Spamhaus SBL  - simpleenigma
http://blog.wordtothewise.com/2012/07/cloudflare-and-spamhaus/

======
simpleenigma
I recently got an message from a client who has a business email blocked
because of a Spamhaus SBL listing for CloudFlare. I know they have already
responded to this at <http://blog.cloudflare.com/thoughts-on-abuse>, but my
client is paying them for speeding up their website, not to get blocked by an
anti-spam filter. I see both sides of this, but the bottom line is that if
they don;t resolve the problem with Spamhuas they will start to loose business
starting with mine.

------
cmer
I've been a Cloudflare (paying) customer for less than a week and I can't say
it's been a smooth ride. Are they usually worry-free or did I just add
problems to my stack? I'd like to hear from people who've been using them for
a while.

~~~
simpleenigma
I've been a long time proponent of CloudFlare. Usually they just speed things
up and life is good. I've had a few minor problems where they 'clean up' some
JavaScript and break it in the process, but those got resolved without any
effort on my part within a few days.

